# headphones connected, sound played through speakers

## numerodix

I have an Intel High Definition Audio card (with the SigmaTel STAC9200 chip) and it works pretty well with alsa, but when I put the laptop into suspend and bring it back, suddenly there's no sound in my headphones (even though they are connected) and sound is played through the speakers. Rebooting fixes this. What's the deal?

----------

## batistuta

I've never seen a computer that switches between headphones and speakers in software (ok, that I haven't seen it doesn't mean anything). But it's very strange. As far as I know, the switch is a HW switch in the headphone jack. So it sounds like a problem with the laptop rather than Linux. What happens if you unplug and replug the headphones?

----------

## numerodix

No, it's definitely the sound card doing this, I know it switches in software, I just don't know how the hell to operate it.

 *batistuta wrote:*   

> What happens if you unplug and replug the headphones?

 

Nothing.

----------

## batistuta

have you fired up alsamixer and play with all switches and levers? Sometimes the labels are complete nonsense so don't just trust what they say

----------

## numerodix

 *batistuta wrote:*   

> have you fired up alsamixer and play with all switches and levers? Sometimes the labels are complete nonsense so don't just trust what they say

 

Yep, nothing to see there. There is no switch for the output at all, just a volume control.

----------

## batistuta

are you running kernel driver? If that's the case, you may wanna give alsa driver a shot

----------

## numerodix

It doesn't make a difference.

----------

## batistuta

I'm out of ideas....   :Sad: 

You may wanna post in the alsa forum as your next step   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## numerodix

I did. but it seems to be a somewhat obscure problem.

----------

